# Salida Pole Pedal Paddle- 2009



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

If Facebook is your thing, we have a page there as well I will be posting stuff.  Facebook


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Can anyone recommend other websites to post on? I posted on Teletips already. My marketing budget is a little slim and I want to get the word out. Thanks!


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I would say maybe these two:

Kayaking Information

Colorado backcountry skiing and snowboarding


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Registration at Active.com is open and discounted until March 31st. Go to 3P Salida Poll Pedal Paddle and register if you want to race this year and save a little cash. Thanks! Mike


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

This is the last week for discounted registration. 3P Salida Poll Pedal Paddle for the Active.com link. 

Would it be possible to sticky this thread for me? Thanks.


----------



## Big Da (Mar 8, 2006)

Twitter.com


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Just 3 more days to register at the discounted rate.

By the way...we submitted a GOCO grant for a third playspot in Salida (among other things) this event is a fundraiser for that project. So in addition to it being a kick ass event your dollars will help us out with a good project here in Salida.

Yo admin! Can you sticky this thread? 

please.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Please help me with a boat! Anyone that reads this that has a fast DR boat, please email me. [email protected] Im sure some of Salida/BV types must have something around that is fast for this race.

hobie


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

Mike,

Do you need volunteers for the Kayak section???

Rob


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

psu96 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you need volunteers for the Kayak section???
> 
> Rob


I am not sure. RMOC is supposed to handle my safety boating. I will check with Colin and let you know. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

I work for Colin, so no worries.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey harv...

I am attempting to learn to ski again just for this race!! Been out a couple of times lately and it is not pretty.. So my question for you is how hard is the ski leg of this race?? Or am I just goin to beat the hell out of myself before the bike part??? Will rental xcountry gear work or would I need a tele set up?

Also if you get a afternoon or am call me. It is time that we got out with you in the BC around here again... We could even meet up at st elmo as it would be a short drive for you. Oh yea just so you know conditions = perfect right now.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

RDNEK said:


> Hey harv...
> 
> I am attempting to learn to ski again just for this race!! Been out a couple of times lately and it is not pretty.. So my question for you is how hard is the ski leg of this race?? Or am I just goin to beat the hell out of myself before the bike part??? Will rental xcountry gear work or would I need a tele set up?
> 
> Also if you get a afternoon or am call me. It is time that we got out with you in the BC around here again... We could even meet up at st elmo as it would be a short drive for you. Oh yea just so you know conditions = perfect right now.


JV the course is not necessarily hard. After you get to the saddle it is downhill for a while and then flat/rolling. What makes it hard is that it is a backcountry course so you know better than anyone the snow will likely be variable. Last year is was cold, breakable, wind affected at the top and gloppy, warm and sticky towards the bottom. Some people crashed a lot. I think the consensus was a heavier set up was better. PT was on a pretty heavy powder skiing type of set up with full skins and he was one of the fastest times even though he got beat to the top by a lot of people on the lighter gear, he passed almost all of them on the descent. 

Man I would love to. I will try. I am buried right now.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

So what kind of boats do most people use for this race?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

tellutwurp said:


> So what kind of boats do most people use for this race?


everything. The section is all about going across the flat water as quickly as possible so the longest, fastest boat you are comfortable in is the best. Speeders, sea kayaks, or old school boats like Lazers or Excels.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Will I be wearing my skins for the entire ski portion or switching them on and off?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

goldcamp said:


> Will I be wearing my skins for the entire ski portion or switching them on and off?


no. you will wear them on the climb which takes approx. 10 minutes. Then you will peel them and not have to put them back on. You may have some skating to do in places, but after the big climb at the start there is no place on the ski course that will require you to put your skins back on.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

What's the low down on the bike? I'm not familiar with that area-is it mostly dirt road/fire road, or singletrack...how much climbing for us lightweights to make up time? And then do we need a support person to take care of all our gear?

Thanks Mike, looks like it's gonna' be a sweet event and a good fundraiser for a great cause.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

stubby said:


> What's the low down on the bike? I'm not familiar with that area-is it mostly dirt road/fire road, or singletrack...how much climbing for us lightweights to make up time? And then do we need a support person to take care of all our gear?
> 
> Thanks Mike, looks like it's gonna' be a sweet event and a good fundraiser for a great cause.


The bike course is roughly 20 miles. It is largely on dirt roads. There is some flat/rolling type riding on 2 track for the first 3rd. Then a climb on a dirt road which is not super long, I will check distance maybe 5 miles? Then a fast, kind of rocky and loose descent on a dirt road that is closer to a 2 track than a graded rural road. 

The consensus from the bad ass riders around here is that a XC mountain bike with smaller (1.9-2.0) tires is the set up of choice. The descent is a little too steep and technical for a 'cross bike although I have heard people say they were going to try one out this year. 

We will sweep transitions and bring gear back to Salida, but you need to set up your own gear the morning of the race. 

Thanks!


----------



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

Anyone that's done it before interested in skiing the course sometime before? I'm pretty free anytime. Let me know. 719-530-1187.

Zach.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

*Skiing the course*

Is the trail that the ski course down easy to follow? I believe, I have done that section many moons ago on a mtn bike, but don't remember much of it. I was wanting to go up tomorrow and see how tough the course is, but not looking to get lost.

This is my first year on tele skis after 25 years of alpine and snowboarding, and would I ridiculed for keeping my skins on for the descent? I have done a decent amount of backcountry with my splitboard, but I struggle with the teles.

Thanks for any info - BS


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

BullSCit said:


> Is the trail that the ski course down easy to follow? I believe, I have done that section many moons ago on a mtn bike, but don't remember much of it. I was wanting to go up tomorrow and see how tough the course is, but not looking to get lost.
> 
> This is my first year on tele skis after 25 years of alpine and snowboarding, and would I ridiculed for keeping my skins on for the descent? I have done a decent amount of backcountry with my splitboard, but I struggle with the teles.
> 
> Thanks for any info - BS


You can download the map of the ski course here: http://www.3psalida.com/PPP_ski.pdf
If you get to the saddle and follow the power lines down you will not always be exactly on the ski course but, you will get to the finish and you will be in the neighborhood the whole time. 

My partner in crime Hank is going to be up marking the ski course tomorrow (need to confirm this) so you may be able to ski it this weekend. I will double check and post.

You won't get mocked for leaving your skins on...you'll just get passed. Basically people fly down descent and that is where you make the most time. So you can beat everyone up the hill and if you can't descend you will likely get passed by those people you passed on the climb because the climb is not long enough to really drop people. 

You should come check it out and see. The descent is kind of just survival skiing anyway so most people with reasonable skills are fine. We are not going to be handing out extra credit for stylie turns....


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

Wait, no extra points for turns. What are they going to show on SportsCenter then? I downloaded the map, and your directions sound good enough to get down. 

Is the downhill wide enough that I'm not going to be like the guy in a Cowboys starter jacket taking up the whole run doing a snowplow?

Thanks for the info Mike, and I look forward to the race.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

BullSCit said:


> Is the downhill wide enough that I'm not going to be like the guy in a Cowboys starter jacket taking up the whole run doing a snowplow?


If you do the race in a Cowboys Starter Jacket I might reverse my earlier statement and hand out some style points...

don't worry about anyone...do what you got to, in order to get to the bottom. It is a backcountry race, we have a very low tolerance for spandex clad whiners...


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

Do we get style points for full-body two-toned lycra and a cape for the kayak portion? Or no clothes at all? How about getting windowshaded in a sea kayak in the Salida hole?

Looks like a great race, and I'm gearing up already!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

bluesky said:


> Do we get style points for full-body two-toned lycra and a cape for the kayak portion? Or no clothes at all? How about getting windowshaded in a sea kayak in the Salida hole?
> 
> Looks like a great race, and I'm gearing up already!


no. but I will buy you a beer. we are psyched to have you!


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

wycoloboater said:


> Anyone that's done it before interested in skiing the course sometime before? I'm pretty free anytime. Let me know. 719-530-1187.
> 
> Zach.


I'd like to do it Saturday 4/11 and/or Sunday 4/12. I've never done it before. So we might need someone else for guide...

Q: Is AT gear too much? I don't know how to turn without my heel bound to the ski...


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

rastaman said:


> I'd like to do it Saturday 4/11 and/or Sunday 4/12. I've never done it before. So we might need someone else for guide...
> 
> Q: Is AT gear too much? I don't know how to turn without my heel bound to the ski...


we marked the course from the top of the pass to where you cut into the trees after the saddle. we'll try and get the rest marked this week. 

a bunch of people raced on AT gear last year. In fact the fastest split on the course was on AT gear.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

The course is fairly easy to follow, as I did it for the first time on Friday. I definitely won't be leaving my skins on, because it was a lot flatter than I thought it would be, especially after the power lines turn north. My biggest concern is how much dirt and rock will be exposed for the race? It was getting really thin in several spots, and unless it snows and/or stays fairly cool, some spots will be fairly tough. Definitely will be using my rock skis. How has the course in terms of bare spots been for the prior years?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

BullSCit said:


> How has the course in terms of bare spots been for the prior years?


Last year was great. Past years have been not so great. This year is not looking as good as last year so I would expect some dry spots. We will move the transition as far uphill as possible.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

By the way. Today is the last day of online registration. There is no same day registration. You can register the night before in Salida at the competitor's meeting. Details will be posted on the website early next week. Cheers!


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone know good spots to camp out for free around Salida that won't be covered in snow next weekend for the race? I know a bunch of places up by the numbers but don't want to be up that far. Any beta would be much appreciated...gracias.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

stubby said:


> Anyone know good spots to camp out for free around Salida that won't be covered in snow next weekend for the race? I know a bunch of places up by the numbers but don't want to be up that far. Any beta would be much appreciated...gracias.


I don't know about the snow, but we always camp by CR194 on the way to Hecla Junction. Once you leave US-285 and go past the few private properties on that road it's all BML land until you get down to the river. We always camp close to the top of the road on the North side. There are plenty of spots by the road and a few 4x4 trails that go to other, more remote sites. 

Pros: Free, beautiful, quiet at night.
Cons: No water, have to pack your crap out, lots of commercial raft traffic during the day (not a problem until May).


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

stubby said:


> Anyone know good spots to camp out for free around Salida that won't be covered in snow next weekend for the race? I know a bunch of places up by the numbers but don't want to be up that far. Any beta would be much appreciated...gracias.


Salida East is the best spot. Immediately downstream of Salida on the river. Just go a little east on Hwy 50 and it is just past the RV park on your left. Free and dry.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Skied and marked the ski course all the way out today. it is in pretty good shape. a few dry spots down low but we have seen worse.

If you need a place to stay race weekend I would strongly recommend Simple. Cheap nice accommodations with super cool hosts, right downtown. 

Check 3psalida.com this week frequently for updates and details on check in and competitor's meeting.


----------



## pedalerpoler (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi,
I'm coming over for the race with a team from Grand Junction. Are there any single track bike trails around Salida/Buenvista that are dry and rideable right now?
I am doing the bike leg of the race and am wondering what the conditions might be like on the course. How muddy and/or cold is the top of the course likely to be? 
Also- I'm looking for someone to ride with on Sunday so if anyone is interested let me know!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

pedalerpoler said:


> Hi,
> I'm coming over for the race with a team from Grand Junction. Are there any single track bike trails around Salida/Buenvista that are dry and rideable right now?
> I am doing the bike leg of the race and am wondering what the conditions might be like on the course. How muddy and/or cold is the top of the course likely to be?
> Also- I'm looking for someone to ride with on Sunday so if anyone is interested let me know!


there is dry single track that you can ride around Salida (there almost always is here) just get here and go to Absolute Bikes and they will tell you where to go to ride single track right from downtown. There is a ton of work going into the "S" Mountain trail network. You can check it out here: Salida Mountain Trails 

I have not been on the bike course yet. I am going to head out there today or tomorrow. It should be mostly dry and not too muddy, but you knowk, April in Colorado, no promises.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

What is faster my jefe creek boat or me river/play 4-fun? I have never really been overly concerned with speed and I believe the idea is longer is faster, but are there any weight or hull consideration such as plaining vs displacement? Part of me thinks that paddling full speed ahead with a light plaining hull would be faster than the heavy displacement, but again I have never really discussed these characteristics before.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

tellutwurp said:


> What is faster my jefe creek boat or me river/play 4-fun? I have never really been overly concerned with speed and I believe the idea is longer is faster, but are there any weight or hull consideration such as plaining vs displacement? Part of me thinks that paddling full speed ahead with a light plaining hull would be faster than the heavy displacement, but again I have never really discussed these characteristics before.


IMO Jefe is way faster.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

Any word/chance that Twin Lakes reservoir will release water into the Ark so we can have a higher flow? I think I'm going to be so tired when I get to the paddle portion that I'll need all the flow I can get to take me into Salida.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

rastaman said:


> Any word/chance that Twin Lakes reservoir will release water into the Ark so we can have a higher flow? I think I'm going to be so tired when I get to the paddle portion that I'll need all the flow I can get to take me into Salida.


not a chance. "they" don't do that for anyone that is not a water user and they moved a lot of water between January-March so they could keep it low for fishing between now and the runoff. It is pretty bony. There is no way to spin it. Pretty tough to have a year like last year where the river is up a little, there is tons of snow and the bike course is dry.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

I am not familiar with the weather patterns in Salida. With the snippet below, what kinda of weather should I expect, granted it is still pretty vague how this thing is going to shape up. It'll be that much more fun with a boat load of snow.


THIS WILL STILL RESULT IN SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL OVR THE
ERN MTS FRI MORNING THRU THE EARLY PART OF THE WEEKEND. WOULD NOT
AT ALL BE SURPRISED TO SEE SOME TOTALS IN EXCESS OF 2 FEET OVER
SOME SPOTS IN THE SANGRES...WETS...OR PIKES PK REGION BY THE TIME
THINGS SETTLE DOWN LATER IN THE WEEKEND.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

I definitely like the idea of doing this in a big nasty winter storm, but is there any chance you may postpone this if it gets as big as the predict? Not being a local of Salida, it is going to be a biatch to get to Salida, and I might just cry if I do that and the race has been cancelled.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

So the weather does not look awesome....I recommend putting some fatter tires on your mountain bike. Short of a biblical type of snow event we are not going to cancel or postpone. It does look like it is going to upslope so there may be some snow on the bike course, but it is also supposed to be in the 50's on Saturday so I would guess we are going to be dealing with mud more than anything. The ski course should only get better and it is not going to matter on the river.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

Bring your singlespeeders' with some 2.4's. No gears to worry about jamming up and lots of rubber to float the muddy/snowy crap. Absolute Bikes in Salida has a Spot Brand belt drive SS demo. If they threw some fatties on her it would be a killer bike for some shitty conditions.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

SilverBullet said:


> Bring your singlespeeders' with some 2.4's. No gears to worry about jamming up and lots of rubber to float the muddy/snowy crap. Absolute Bikes in Salida has a Spot Brand belt drive SS demo. If they threw some fatties on her it would be a killer bike for some shitty conditions.


Crap, I just payed big $ to get low rolling resistance 2.0's and a tuneup.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Can we rename this sufferfest 2009? Any bets on percentage of finishers?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

the only good news I can give all of you is I will have PBR and a taco bar waiting for all competitors about 50feet from the finish line.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

*The event is canceled for tomorrow. We are trying hard to move it to Sunday when the weather looks good. It is an absolute mess from Monarch Pass to Poncha Springs and as of 10am it was already getting hard to get into the first transition area. If the snow clears and the weather continues to look good for Sunday we are going for it. I will update the website 3P Salida Poll Pedal Paddle by 10am tomorrow with details. I appreciate everyone's understanding we are working hard to pull this off, but safety has to be my number one concern. Thanks! Mike*


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

Mike, in you opinion, will this be entirely postponed until another weekend. The forecast only has things getting worse. I understand it is hard to tell, but can you confirm my gut feeling so I can hang it up and go skiing.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

*There is no competitor's meeting tonight. If we can do the race Sunday there will be a meeting Saturday evening. Also it is Sunday or nothing for us. There is no backup weekend. So if the event does not go on Sunday we will figure out how to make it right for all of you that have already paid. Thanks! Mike*


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

tellutwurp said:


> Mike, in you opinion, will this be entirely postponed until another weekend. The forecast only has things getting worse. I understand it is hard to tell, but can you confirm my gut feeling so I can hang it up and go skiing.


the weather looks great on Sunday. mid 60's and sunny. it is more a question of logistics.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Logistics are falling into place for a Sunday race. We'll just have to see how bad this storm gets....stay tuned...


----------



## stillkicken (Nov 30, 2003)

snowing in town?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

stillkicken said:


> snowing in town?


actually it is not snowing in town right now. I am not sure about the pass Hank is driving up there this afternoon. watching noaa.gov 

as of right now we have gotten all yes's on moving the race to Sunday when the forecast is mid 60's and bluebird. I am still waiting to find out if all our volunteers can help out on Sunday. I will know more later this afternoon.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

Mike Harvey said:


> actually it is not snowing in town right now. I am not sure about the pass Hank is driving up there this afternoon. watching noaa.gov
> 
> as of right now we have gotten all yes's on moving the race to Sunday when the forecast is mid 60's and bluebird. I am still waiting to find out if all our volunteers can help out on Sunday. I will know more later this afternoon.


As the local RSN weatherman I going to call a perfect day Sunday for the ski and paddle portions with lots of mud, blood and suffering on the bike leg! Bring it on I can hardly wait, I might even go do a training lap tonight....

Cheers,
P.T. 

ps I'm sure Hobie has been studying this as well and would concur.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Nexrad Mixed Composite Radar Map : Weather Underground

I just look at these and noaa as well. My *guess* is flakes till midnight (maybe) up on the pass and then light rain lower. Pretty damn cold in the wake of it first thing in the morning, slippery. By 1pm Sunday, sunny and t-shirts in the streets of Salida. And a bunch of muddy bikers. 

h

As for me, no boat. Going to the swap tomorow at Alpinequest in Edwards. I find something nice, im beating Harveys ass.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

hobie said:


> As for me, no boat. Going to the swap tomorow at Alpinequest in Edwards. I find something nice, im beating Harveys ass.


the bootie is waiting for you homeboy...

we have all the details set and logistics reset for Sunday. It is all about what happens with the weather. I am feeling better after hearing from my two RSN weather guys. I will update 3P Salida Poll Pedal Paddle by 10am tomorrow with the details.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

It's On! Details will be up on 3P Salida Poll Pedal Paddle very soon!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Great event on Sunday. Thanks to everyone who turned up for the race. We ended up with absolutely beautiful weather. The results are posted here Jesse Rickert won again (5x champ) but young Spencer Lacy and Evan Ross look like they could be legit competition. The women stepped it up as well props to Amy Schwein & Laurie Lau women's champs. And Mr. Gary Lacy, who is still kicking the asses of people half his age took the Men's masters class (6th overall). Stoked for next year. Thanks to everyone for making it so fun.


----------



## travelgurl4life (Dec 7, 2008)

*I'm into twitter too*



Big Da said:


> Twitter.com



I'm into twitter. Join me @ studyspanish. Thanks!


----------

